# Final Approach Full Bodies



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I saw this over on hunting snows. FA is going to be putting out a line of snow goose full bodies. What do you guys think?


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

These decoys will be no better than bigfoots but twice the price. Same as the rest of their decoys.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I thought a lot of their decoys looked really good, I was seriously impressed and I'm not an FA guy at all, they even have teal surface feeder/skimmer heads and some interesting head positions on the new lessers and snow/blues and the widgeon and floater canadas looked really good. I thought the intial pictures were pretty good last year too but what they actually produced in production was a completely different story so we'll see what they turn out in production this year. Hopefully better than last.


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

MORE OVER PRICED, TAP DANCING DECOYS FROM F.A. JUST WHAT I NEED. HOW DID I EVER GET BY WITHOUT FULL BODIES WITH HAPPY FEET???


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

unless theve changed their motion system i didnt like the last one didnt look durabel at all more of a hasle. If i were to buy fullbodys i would go with avery or big foot.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have FA fullbodies that are two years old and they are awesome. The flocking stays on better then the GHG. But the new ones are not worth a dime.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosegrinder87 said:


> unless theve changed their motion system i didnt like the last one didnt look durabel at all more of a hasle. If i were to buy fullbodys i would go with avery or big foot.


I agree. A guy cant go wrong with bigfoots or avery's. Bigfoots for durability, avery for realism.

We have some FFD's that had the crap hunted out of em last year, flocking still looks like the day they came out of plastic. Im not a big fan of bigfoots hookey motion system, looks like a big hassle.

On another decoy, hardcores quality really went down the shi**er the last few years they were still in business.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i like these because they have more head positions then avery but they both look good


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Have seen FA's honker decoys from a distance and seem to look pretty nice but not for the price. Also does anyone know do those feet remove for storing and transportation? Also it seems like they would limit the amount of movement that they could have when hunting a stubble feild or picked corn feild. Just my thought!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think they look good. Id love to have a BF, Ghg, FA combo FB SOB spread just to get all the different postures. I would seriously consider hacking off the feet though.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Why are their decoys always 3 feet off the ground? Correct me if i'm wrong, it just seems like they are really high up. Plus there motion systems havent been the best, unless they changed them for S&B's


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

From what ive heard the stakes will be considerably shorter then in those pics on production dekes. That makes the feet getting caught in stubble a problem though..


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I dont think these look that bad at all...also the extra length on the steak would come in handy more times than not.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

how much do those roughly cost


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

More then there are worth, is my bet.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If that is the Final Production they don't look that bad to me. I also agree with why they are so High Up off the ground. The whole feet thing is very dumb IMO, and im sure they are going to super expensive.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I think they look real good, but I don't know anything about the movement, durability, cost, etc. since I haven't seen them up close and in person.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

my question is why cant they use something else for the feet? I agree that lower stakes might have issues with stubble couldn't they use something similar to avery's or hardcores?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How many decoys do people use that don't have any feet?

I love putting a bunch of snow goose hunters together and watch 'em debate. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why are the feet important? shells don't have feet and they kill geese.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHA :stirpot:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm not trying too, but why does FA put so much detail into the feet? Cut the feet off and drop the price!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

HAHA :stirpot:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is an up close picture of the blues that I saw on another site. I think they look pretty good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think they look nice.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd do em' too. dd:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

they do look real nice but will they be priced to actually compete against avery? thats my only concern


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Any more expensive then averys just doesn't give them a reasonable market, because of the #'s involved in snow spreads. Averys already seem really high now that they have the 5/8 shells out as well. It would be sweet if the BF's were cheaper because you dont have to set up so many dang stakes then, just toss em out there.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

sorry to hijack but is big foot ever going to make a lesser a smaller snow deke? they would be awesome


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

justund223 said:


> sorry to hijack but is big foot ever going to make a lesser a smaller snow deke? they would be awesome


The snow deeks aren't that big, they seem pretty close to averys only with big @ss feet.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

thats probably why they seem to take up so much more room


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> How many decoys do people use that don't have any feet?
> 
> I have hunted geese for 17 years and from day one, have never used a decoy with feet. To this day we still use floaters, silhouettes, and we recently purchased some flocked stackable shells. Our main reason is they are more compact, ease of packing in and out by foot, and it would kill us to make 2 or 3 trips back and forth to the trucks. I know what you all are thinking at this point, "Hey Tight A_s, break down and by a trailer and a four wheeler!" That may be in the near future as we are both pushing into our 40's and the pack gets harder and harder each year!
> 
> Jamie-Ohio


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Those immature blues are dead on! What is the price comparison of FA to GHG or BF?


----------



## mudhunter (Dec 10, 2007)

a few years ago, I actually quit hunting. Had the trailer, but not 4-wheeler. Was going to sell em, but bought the extra wheeeler, and now am in it more than ever. At 59, could not walk em in anymore. 
Ain't no way I could quit hunting these critters.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

The biggest concern is that Bigfoots have no motion which I believe is crucial to huntin snows. Do the FA's come in packs of 4 or 6 and how are the motion systems? I agree that the paint schemes are awesome, but can they compete?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Are those stakes attached to the FA decoys? Or do you have to put the stakes out first like Avery's? Nothing sucks more than setting 350 stakes, then putting out the spread, then picking up 350 decoys, then picking up 350 stakes. :evil:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i too think they look pretty good. especially the juvies. I'm still waiting for a company to come in with another approach. I 'm not sure what production, delivery, mark up costs are on FB's, but i seem to think there is alot of money being made on them. I'm waiting for that company that is going to come out with a quality FB snow decoy and *substantially* undercut the competitions prices. you need alot of snow deocys to make things work consistantly nowadays, and for most, a FB spread is out of the question because of the cost. it seems to me that alot of the companies are basing prices on a standard set by avery or BF years ago. when is someone gonna steal some thunder or make money off of a market that would otherwise buy windsocks?


----------

